# Andrade officially released from WWE. Pick up that phone Tony



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1373833238121226240
*More potential leftovers for AEW to let expire in the fridge.*


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

You too slow.


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

Tony picking up that phone right now hoping that he can pick up Andrade for a steal price tag of 2 million dollars per year.........you know there is a very good chance that's what he's thinking.


----------



## Efie_G (Nov 16, 2008)

Holy shit... So stoked for him!


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

Efie_G said:


> Holy shit... So stoked for him!


He's still early 30s with most of his career still in front of him. Whether that's AEW or NJPW he'll kill it. Would also be a good way to bring in Zelina as his mouthpiece


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

What's Manuel Alfonso Andrade Oropeza doing in the Dynamite Zone?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Imagine the goofy antics when Miro and Andrade are playing each other on XBox and cannot understand each other when yelling.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

He and Black were two of my favorites in the WWE...when Vince screwed them over I gave up even watching rarely


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

Can't wait to see him


Two Sheds said:


> Imagine the goofy antics when Miro and Andrade are playing each other on XBox and cannot understand each other when yelling.


I honestly get a vibe from him that he takes this shit seriously, unlike Miro. Something tells me that he won't come in and try to bury himself like Miro did.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

My guess is that he and Zelina will be in AEW by All Out. If not he'll be in ROH/NJPW.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Meh. They have Penta and Fenix.. They don´t need him. But Tony will pay a ridiculous price for yet another failed WWE talent.
And maybe they think they can lure Charlotte and possibly Ric to AEW by signing him


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Klitschko said:


> Can't wait to see him
> 
> 
> I honestly get a vibe from him that he takes this shit seriously, unlike Miro. Something tells me that he won't come in and try to bury himself like Miro did.


I can definitely buy that a large majority of the reason I do not get a talent is WWE booking, but this would have to be epic on their part. The dude always put me to sleep when he came out. Zelina and Garza were the good parts of the team.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

yeahright2 said:


> Meh. They have Penta and Fenix.. They don´t need him. But Tony will pay a ridiculous price for yet another failed WWE talent.
> And maybe they think they can lure Charlotte and possibly Ric to AEW by signing him


Ric signed a "lifetime" deal last year but that has never stopped him from appearing on other shows before heh.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Andrade with Zelina?

Also any update with Charlotte? What's the deal with her?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

PhilThePain said:


> What's Manuel Alfonso Andrade Oropeza doing in the Dynamite Zone?


HAHA

"Bah Gawd Excalibur tell me the background on how he got his full name"


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Two Sheds said:


> Ric signed a "lifetime" deal last year but that has never stopped him from appearing on other shows before heh.


not at all. For him, retiring only means he can wrestle elsewhere.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

It sucks for me as a fan because I really wanted the best for Andrade in WWE but if he wasn't happy then it's what is best for him. Interested to see where he ends up going once his non compete is up.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Yawn


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

He will feud with Miro


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Two Sheds said:


> Ric signed a "lifetime" deal last year but that has never stopped him from appearing on other shows before heh.


*I was thinking they should fire Charlotte next and let Ric reunite The Four Horsemen in AEW.*


----------



## Tell it like it is (Jul 1, 2019)

He'll probably go to roh to be with his friend Rush.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *I was thinking they should fire Charlotte next and let Ric reunite The Four Horsemen in AEW.*


Ric coming out at the first big show back with a real crowd would be epic.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *I was thinking they should fire Charlotte next and let Ric reunite The Four Horsemen in AEW.*


Ric had a fallout of sorts with the horsemen. But I guess it´s nothing a few million $ can´t fix.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Two Sheds said:


> Ric coming out at the first big show back with a real crowd would be epic.


*And it's not really far fetched since they went out of their way to remove Charlotte from the Wrestlemania advertisements. There's trouble in paradise.*


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Good for Andrade that he got what he wanted, but at this point AEW doesn't really need to sign more guys, and frankly Andrade doesn't really offer anything they don't already have from a talent stand point. He's not exactly some big name either. I wish him the best, but imo the last thing AEW needs right now is to sign more wrestlers.


----------



## Jnewt (Jan 12, 2018)

I think it would be better for every potential party if he just went back to NJPW. In AEW you have to find a spot and story for him and they already have enough on their plate trying to figure out fitting everyone in consistent storylines, they are still in their infancy as a company so it's not easy, In NJPW there are so many instant stories he could be put in.


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

Two Sheds said:


> Imagine the goofy antics when Miro and Andrade are playing each other on XBox and cannot understand each other when yelling.


You say that like it's a bad thing. It should be the main event of All Out.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

The truth is no promotion in the United States that matters has room for Andrade in a major role. Pentagon and Fenix couldn't even win AEW's tag titles, so to think AEW would give him a serious push is hilarious. Andrade can have a transitional reign on NXT on the Network because whatever. He's certainly good and had something, it just doesn't click for a national TV audience. Like Sin Cara/Mistico he should go back to Mexico. It's not like AEW will give him a fair shot to be a star.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Lorromire said:


> You say that like it's a bad thing. It should be the main event of All Out.


The worst part is there is a non-zero chance of something like this happening.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

To be honest, they should have just moved him to NXT have him there feuding with Fin Balor etc..I wonder if WWE had considered that with him before he left, or if they did if Andrade felt that was a downgrade.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

RapShepard said:


> The truth is no promotion in the United States that matters has room for Andrade in a major role. Pentagon and Fenix couldn't even win AEW's tag titles, so to think AEW would give him a serious push is hilarious. Andrade can have a transitional reign on NXT on the Network because whatever. He's certainly good and had something, it just doesn't click for a national TV audience. Like Sin Cara/Mistico he should go back to Mexico. It's not like AEW will give him a fair shot to be a star.


I certainly can not picture him near the AEW world title. Maybe a tag champ or TNT possibly. But yes Fenix has as good or better chance i think with AEW than Andrade of getting over due to both being limited in english..


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*I fully agree with everyone saying he should go back to New Japan. I don't even see him getting Miro's level of idiotic booking in AEW due to how stretched thin they are already with time. Also, him being in New Japan means he gets to occasionally work with AEW talents. It's a win/win.*


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> I certainly can not picture him near the AEW world title. Maybe a tag champ or TNT possibly. But yes Fenix has as good or better chance i think with AEW than Andrade of getting over due to both being limited in english..


Exactly folk don't like to admit it, but in the US as a foreigner who doesn't speak the language you're going to have a hard time getting to the top of a promotion that matters.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

RapShepard said:


> Exactly folk don't like to admit it, but in the US as a foreigner who doesn't speak the language you're going to have a hard time getting to the top of a promotion that matters.


Yeah this is why Zelina , in my opinion, was a big part of his appeal. She did the talk, while he did his in the ring.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> Yeah this is why Zelina , in my opinion, was a big part of his appeal. She did the talk, while he did his in the ring.


Yeah they were a good combo in NXT. But the speculation, debate, and overrating discussions of him will be fun in the coming weeks before he goes somewhere.


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Put the mask back on him, and let him do his thing.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> Yeah they were a good combo in NXT. But the speculation, debate, and overrating discussions of him will be fun in the coming weeks before he goes somewhere.


*In the coming weeks? It started last week 😂*


----------



## Krin (Apr 8, 2018)

No offense to Andrade or his fans but this changes nothing really. His absence from the shows will mostly go unnoticed since he was already missing from television for some time. AEW picking him up isn't going to do anything as far as gaining more interest in their company, they would need a bigger name for that. I find it kind of odd if he's serious about his relationship with Charlotte why he'd want to just suddenly decide he's ready to leave the WWE but who knows what his motives are. I personally don't see that relationship lasting (I know that sounds mean but just being honsst)


----------



## the44boz (Apr 29, 2014)

Two Sheds said:


> Ric coming out at the first big show back with a real crowd would be epic.


No it won't. It'll just be another who gives a crap it's 2021 bore fest just like when Sting showed up.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

the44boz said:


> No it won't. It'll just be another who gives a crap it's 2021 bore fest just like when Sting showed up.


OK let me fix it then:

"Ric coming out at the first big show back with a real crowd *should* be epic."


----------



## the44boz (Apr 29, 2014)

yeahright2 said:


> Ric had a fallout of sorts with the horsemen. But I guess it´s nothing a few million $ can´t fix.


Nature Boy ain't getting a few million. Even Khan artist wouldn't be that stupid but if he did give Ric that kind of scratch, Flair would still be broke the very next day.


----------



## captainzombie (Oct 21, 2013)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Good for Andrade that he got what he wanted, but at this point AEW doesn't really need to sign more guys, and frankly Andrade doesn't really offer anything they don't already have from a talent stand point. He's not exactly some big name either. I wish him the best, but imo the last thing AEW needs right now is to sign more wrestlers.


Agreed. I hope he doesn’t show up in AEW. They have more than enough talent. I’m really hoping he makes his way to ROH where he can join Rush.


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

CMLL and occasional matches in ROH would be my guess. Will definitely show up in AEW at some point too.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Horribly misused by the WWE.


----------



## famicommander (Jan 17, 2010)

I hope he goes to ROH. Their product is great right now but it lacks buzz. He's really close with Rush and Dragon Lee and he and Rush were co-founders of Los Ingobernables, which lives on in ROH as La Faccion Ingobernable.

Neither AAA nor CMLL are in a very good position right now so it's doubtful either of them can afford to sign him to an exclusive contract. The most likely outcome is that he signs with AEW, ROH, or NJPW and then appears for one of the big two in Mexico on a per-show basis.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Yeah I'd rather see him in roh or njpw. He would only serve to be an omen in aew. For if he is there Charlotte will somehow be on the horizon. He is the herald of the eater of women's divisions that is galactus.....I mean Charlotte


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

Two Sheds said:


> The worst part is there is a non-zero chance of something like this happening.


The best part*


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Good for him. He should thank Charlotte. I don't believe for one second that he got his release without her going to war with wwe for him. 

WWE are really assholes for not just hording talent but denying their release while they have no desire to use them. Letting these guys waste their peak years sitting at home doing nothing because a 100 year old psycho isn't pleased with them for something tiny like sneezing.


----------



## Bestiswaswillbe (Dec 25, 2016)

Klitschko said:


> Tony picking up that phone right now hoping that he can pick up Andrade for a steal price tag of 2 million dollars per year.........you know there is a very good chance that's what he's thinking.


2 million a year? lol Andrade would be lucky to get 1/10th of that. Wrestlers don't get paid like NBA players, especially ones who aren't at the top of the card.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Realistically, the only places he can end up is AEW / NJPW

he is big enough and they are big enough

anything else would not make sense IMO


----------



## The Sheik (Jul 10, 2017)

The best thing about this guy was Zelina Vega and she was released months ago.. maybe Tony can get both of then.


----------



## TheDraw (Jun 27, 2019)

How are they supposed to find time for all these guys? Especially when they're dedicating and wasting TV time every week for Sting to walk out and do nothing and boring ass Miro?


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

La Sombra and Thea Trinidad reuniting would be perfect.


----------



## LongPig666 (Mar 27, 2019)

I don't watch WWE. What could he bring to AEW that would be unique or fresh?


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

I am not against AEW signing ex-WWE wrestlers. However, would would Andrade bring to a roster that is already bloated? I think AEW has almost the same number of wrestlers signed as the WWE.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

This is great news for everyone (except WWE fanboys/wrestling haters). As La Sombra he was one of my favorite luchadors, I hope he can go back to being a great wrestler he was before going to WWE. Also, it's great to see wrestlers everywhere waking up from this "WWE dream" as if it's the only destination that every wrestler should aspire to get to. This is probably just wishful thinking, but more talented wrestlers choosing to work for promotions other than WWE could be what wrestling needs for another boom, since all the talent is not concentrated in one place.


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

He's a bore. AEW have enough of those.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Realistically, the only places he can end up is AEW / NJPW
> 
> he is big enough and they are big enough
> 
> anything else would not make sense IMO


Do you not know your cmll history sir? He could easily align with rush in roh. Remember if it wasn't for andrade los ingobernables wouldn't exist. Naito would still be a stardust genius


----------



## Impermanence (Feb 25, 2021)

This is great ! I hope Charlotte is fired/released as well and AEW signs them. That way the WWE will be free of some more dead weight and AEW will become more unwatchable than it is! Win-Win for me!


----------



## Smithy.89 (Apr 9, 2019)

He’ll continue to be a nobody in aew


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

A poor man's del rio but we can take his wife and he can be a manager or carry her bags?


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Two Sheds said:


> Ric coming out at the first big show back with a real crowd would be epic.


I don't think he is speaking to arn just now but if money involved who knows. Bound to turn up at some point as tony Khan is a big mark.


----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

Some of you are acting like WWE just released the biological son of Jesus Christ and Cleopatra on steroids. These are the same geniuses who spent the 2000s insisting every WWE castoff should be TNA champion the next day. 

Can we pull ourselves out of the death loop? Andrade is a very good mid-carder. He’s not moving the needle anywhere.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Smithy.89 said:


> He’ll continue to be a nobody in aew


Nobody has been booked better in AEW than they were in WWE, so it’s probably a fair assumption to make.


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

Is there anything he can offer tho? Coz I dont think so. Zero mic skills and nothing really special about him. I dont understand the hype. The only valuable thing is if he can bring Charlotte with him.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Klitschko said:


> Tony picking up that phone right now hoping that he can pick up Andrade for a steal price tag of 2 million dollars per year.........you know there is a very good chance that's what he's thinking.


2 million?!

Now I can see why so many people are asking for their release.

The Khans will have to give Brock the jags if they want him, if that’s the price for Andrade.


----------



## Ayres (May 26, 2020)

Hard pass unless you can get Charlotte, which isn’t happening.


----------



## TheGreatBanana (Jul 7, 2012)

It’s better to go to NJPW and be viewed as a serious talent than to go to AEW and be turned into another clown.

Andrade was never going to be main eventer, he doesn’t have the build or aura for it. He was successful in NXT, but NXT doesn’t matter.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

I'd guess as part of the negotiated release that he won't sign with AEW for the remaining length of it. CMLL or NJPW is my guess here for the next while.

Some reports have his contract running out June 20th 2021 anyways. So this could be where they just don't add any extra time. Also could be to try to smooth things over with Charlotte as there seems to be some issues there with her and WWE right now.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

I will have to see where AEW is in 90 days, but I agree that the roster is a crowded. I like Andrade, but NJPW Strong is probably the way to go. He can have great matches with all the NJPW talent, but also occasionally show up on AEW or Impact.


----------



## Hayabusasc (Dec 19, 2009)

He is undoubtedly talented but I just don't think there is a space on the show for him at the moment.

They still haven't done much with Miro and Christian has just come in.. he'd be better off doing something else for awhile and then coming in later with real momentum.


----------



## mazzah20 (Oct 10, 2019)

Tony Schiavone: "It's Manuel Alfonso Andrade Oroooooooooooooooopeza!"


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

The Wood said:


> Nobody has been booked better in AEW than they were in WWE, so it’s probably a fair assumption to make.


*Except Moxley, but his matches still suck.*


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Rankles75 said:


> Horribly misused by the WWE.


How should be have been used?


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

Andrade is a great talent and he'd be a great edition no matter where he goes.


----------



## AthleticGirth (Jul 25, 2020)

The big draw of AEW for talents like Andrade is they don't demand exclusivity. He could sign with AEW and do New Japan's BOSJ tour. He could wrestle in AAA's big shows, and AEW would probably be open to working with CMLL. 

It feels like the wrestling landscape's opening up outside of Vince'ss insulated fiefdom universe.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Except Moxley, but his matches still suck.*


I’d have to say that Shield Dean Ambrose and initial solo Ambrose were booked better than Jon Moxley.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

The Wood said:


> I’d have to say that Shield Dean Ambrose and initial solo Ambrose were booked better than Jon Moxley.


*That's true, but you can't ignore the five consecutive years of mediocrity.*


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

I'm shocked they actually released him. That being said, AEW doesn't need him unless he brings Charlotte with him, and that isn't happening.


----------



## GoldenEraWWFWCW (Mar 15, 2021)

Rankles75 said:


> Horribly misused by the WWE.


How so? What is his appeal and how could they have used him better? Didn’t he have a title run? It’s only so much you could do with a bland wrestler


----------



## AthleticGirth (Jul 25, 2020)

The Wood said:


> I’d have to say that Shield Dean Ambrose and initial solo Ambrose were booked better than Jon Moxley.


You'd get a strong disagree from the man himself on that.

Although that early establishing run with the Shield was a gateway to how Mox is presented now several years down the line.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

We don't need another ex WWE guy. They've done ENOUGH of that already. Focus on the talent you got already.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

AthleticGirth said:


> The big draw of AEW for talents like Andrade is they don't demand exclusivity. He could sign with AEW and do New Japan's BOSJ tour.


That is a big appeal for AEW as a lot of guys pine to work in Japan without being over there all the time (ie. FTR who I expect to see in the World Tag League at some point). WWE offers no opportunities for talent to spread their wings and appear outside of their own brands. Sombra could work for AEW, NJPW and AAA. But if he wanted to return to CMLL while earning a better paycheck elsewhere, he'd have to join New Japan not AEW.

Sombra would more likely be in the G1 than BOSJ since he's been presented like a heavyweight more than junior some years, going back to New Japan where he took the IC title off Nakamura and was Naito's partner in the World Tag League.

*"What would Andrade bring?"*

He's a world class in-ring talent, that's what. AEW targets wrestlers with good workrate levels because one of their selling points is the in-ring product featuring guys of many different styles.

Andrade vs. Misterio was the best free TV series WWE has put on in years and also Misterio's best program for a long time.

Put Andrade in the ring with the Lucha Bros, PAC, Sammy, Darby, Kenny and co., and good things will happen.

*"Another ex-WWE guy!"*

How about an ex-CMLL guy, the company where he really shone? He was also impressing in New Japan. Open your minds. WWE has horded almost every top talent available at some point, but those like Andrade and Nakamura were big stars beforehand doing good things. Just like KUSHIDA, that NXT guy who put on a legendary series with Will Ospreay in New Japan. The world exists outside of the 'Universe' you under-30s grew up with and feel so attached to.

*"Where would he fit in?"*

You make room. You fire someone less talented when their contract runs down. You don't avoid excellent talents because you're 'full up'. You avoid the Joe Hennig's, Curt Hawkins' and Heath Slater's, not the Andrade's, Aleister Black's and Shinsuke Nakamura's if they become available.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

GoldenEraWWFWCW said:


> How so? What is his appeal and how could they have used him better? Didn’t he have a title run? It’s only so much you could do with a bland wrestler


Nobody ever knows. If you read forums apparently everybody should be getting pushed at the same time lol. Him, Black, Ricochet, Big E, Garza, Elias, Gable, Cedric, Sami, KO, Roode, Dolph, Rusev, Cesaro, and Shinsuke are all supposed to be simultaneously pushed at the same time


----------



## You're A Ghost (Aug 7, 2020)

Just take top guys from WWE if you can. Guys that can make an impact. Guys like this literally make no difference IMO. He's a good worker, so what, they have enough good workers on their already bloated roster, and they don't need another WWE cast off. I just don't understand the excitement around AEW potentially signing him.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

3venflow said:


> *"What would Andrade bring?"*
> 
> He's a world class in-ring talent, that's what. AEW targets wrestlers with good workrate levels because one of their selling points is the in-ring product featuring guys of many different styles.
> 
> ...


So he brings nothing new to the table that they don't already have an abundance of. He's not even unique in bring a luchadore style to the company. In this era at some point it has to come to a point where just being good in ring isn't enough to stand out. 



> *"Another ex-WWE guy!"*
> 
> How about an ex-CMLL guy, the company where he really shone? He was also impressing in New Japan. Open your minds. WWE has horded almost every top talent available at some point, but those like Andrade and Nakamura were big stars beforehand doing good things. Just like KUSHIDA, that NXT guy who put on a legendary series with Will Ospreay in New Japan. The world exists outside of the 'Universe' you under-30s grew up with and feel so attached to.


You're not wrong that he got big elsewhere first. But the reality is the overwhelming majority of AEW fans don't watch CMLL so they know him from his years in WWE. 



> *"Where would he fit in?"*
> 
> You make room. You fire someone less talented when their contract runs down. You don't avoid excellent talents because you're 'full up'. You avoid the Joe Hennig's, Curt Hawkins' and Heath Slater's, not the Andrade's, Aleister Black's and Shinsuke Nakamura's if they become available.


The problem with this statement is AEW hasn't shown to be able to meaningfully feature the roster they have now. There's this thing where people get on WWE for not finding better use of great talent, but then folk suggest they go to promotions that are just as full and hard pressed for spots in their own right. Look at Miro, he's spent the last 6 months been in a neverending feud that pretty much nobody approves of it's based the fact they had nothing of merit for him to do.


----------



## tower_ (Nov 19, 2020)

Rankles75 said:


> Horribly misused by the WWE.


All I need to read to know this guy sucks and I dont want to see him on my TV


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *That's true, but you can't ignore the five consecutive years of mediocrity.*


Fair point, but I blame Ambrose for a lot of that. And his AEW run has not been too far removed from Zany Dean Ambrose. 



AthleticGirth said:


> You'd get a strong disagree from the man himself on that.
> 
> Although that early establishing run with the Shield was a gateway to how Mox is presented now several years down the line.


I would expect him to kiss up to the guy paying him $2 million per year, or whatever it is.

I was on the pro-signing Andrade camp, but the more I’m hearing arguments, the more I’m changing sides. A lot of the real impassioned pro ones are “He was really good in New Japan. Trust me.” Those are always worrying.

Yeah, he had some good matches with Rey Mysterio. But to bring him in and give him a push, you have to choose one person to stop giving a push to. Who is that going to be?

He’s probably got stank on him too. And he has a stanky attitude.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

The Wood said:


> Fair point, but I blame Ambrose for a lot of that. And his AEW run has not been too far removed from Zany Dean Ambrose.


*I disagree. His promos are much better and he carries himself like a respectable human being. Vince constantly had him doing that stupid shit and usually ignored his ideas.*


----------



## famicommander (Jan 17, 2010)

He should go to ROH.

1. Rush and Dragon Lee are two of his closest friends 
2. He and Rush co-founded Los Ingobernables which lives on as LFI in ROH
3. Every contracted luchador in ROH has recently held or is currently holding a title
4. ROH has been putting out a great product and could use the buzz

If he goes to AEW we might see Cody no-sell his finisher the roll him up for a pin.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

ROH is a good option for him if money isn't a concern. BUT AEW and even New Japan (the problem there being would Charlotte want him overseas so much?) can offer much better terms and similar freedoms to work in different promotions. And it's hard to build a brand in ROH, most have had to leave there to gain more exposure.

Anyway, this is relevant news per Meltzer:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1374044462599393280


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Charlotte can be his Sugar Mama for the next few years if he didn't work at all, but AEW is the best option for both relationship convenience and financial security since he'd still be based in Florida.*


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

TheDraw said:


> How are they supposed to find time for all these guys? Especially when they're dedicating and wasting TV time every week for Sting to walk out and do nothing and boring ass Miro?



Welcome to AEW Dark :Mt Everest Extreme Saturday Night Funfest!


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

The fact that WWE was willing to forego the 90 day clause makes me think that Andrade's going to RoH, since RoH is pretty much a WWE feeder league


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Firefromthegods said:


> Do you not know your cmll history sir? He could easily align with rush in roh. Remember if it wasn't for andrade los ingobernables wouldn't exist. Naito would still be a stardust genius


Oh, I know them

but let’s be honest for a second - on terms of global footprint.... NJPW and AEW are the ones


----------



## drougfree (Aug 9, 2016)

they have like 20 andrades in AEW they dont need him


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1374065084960538629


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I feel like most of the guys don't have balls like that.


----------



## Brethogan (Jan 29, 2019)

Not a big loss.


----------



## Phil_Mc_90 (Mar 3, 2008)

The dude is 31 and oozes main event potential. They'd be stupid not to pursue him imo.

Wherever he goes I'm damn excited to see where he ends up


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Charlotte took a risk and outmaneuvered Vince if that is true. Family always comes first.

Looking forward to La Sombra in AEW, New Japan or ROH.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Massive meh. He's not even close to a game changer. The roster is fucking huge and we don't need any more mid-carders.


----------



## AthleticGirth (Jul 25, 2020)

The Wood said:


> I would expect him to kiss up to the guy paying him $2 million per year, or whatever it is.


Mox has been outspoken about how he's used creatively. Most famously on Austin's podcast, where he was as critical of the WWE machine as any guest has been.

He's earning bank, winning awards, main eventing, getting to wrestle for NJPW on the side, having the sort of matches he wants, cutting his own promos. He'll look back on the Shield days with fondness but career wise he's now in a far better place.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1374065084960538629











Update On Charlotte Flair WWE Status - WrestleTalk


There has been a lot of speculation about the WWE status of Charlotte Flair since Andrade asked for his release. As the two are a couple some have speculated that […]




wrestletalk.com





Whatever the reason Charlotte is currently absent, it's not linked to Andrade.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *I disagree. His promos are much better and he carries himself like a respectable human being. Vince constantly had him doing that stupid shit and usually ignored his ideas.*


I’m just not going to agree with this. You’re making rational points, but I don’t rate Mox in AEW. He‘s still goofy and I believe his ring work to be better in the WWE because of the structure he had.

Moxley’s ideas are...bad. They usually involve plunder. Vince was well within his rights to let Brock march all over that shit.

Ambrose dressed as Bane at the end was stupid, yes. But people let that colour the whole Dean Ambrose run. It’s only that 



3venflow said:


> ROH is a good option for him if money isn't a concern. BUT AEW and even New Japan (the problem there being would Charlotte want him overseas so much?) can offer much better terms and similar freedoms to work in different promotions. And it's hard to build a brand in ROH, most have had to leave there to gain more exposure.
> 
> Anyway, this is relevant news per Meltzer:
> 
> ...


ROH can offer up money if they have to. AEW should not be spending more than $350k on Andrade. If ROH has a large Hispanic audience, Andrade might be way more relevant to their programming, and they can justify the expense.

There being a no-compete cause makes me think that the WWE knows this guy isn’t a threat. Like Miro and like Shawn Spears, they are likely going to be proven right about him. His attitude problems, his mentality — whatever it is that Vince has or has not seen makes them think he’s more of a Trojan horse than anything else. Any company should be very careful about picking him up. 



AthleticGirth said:


> Mox has been outspoken about how he's used creatively. Most famously on Austin's podcast, where he was as critical of the WWE machine as any guest has been.
> 
> He's earning bank, winning awards, main eventing, getting to wrestle for NJPW on the side, having the sort of matches he wants, cutting his own promos. He'll look back on the Shield days with fondness but career wise he's now in a far better place.


Yeah, talent whinge and blame the office. They didn’t let him use a chainsaw with Brock, which would have been wicked sick.

Glad the guy is winning awards from the niche part of the wrestling world that is going to give it to anyone who says “WWE bad, me good,” but in a grander sense, I’m willing to bet a lot of his fans now think he’s retired. And relevancy is important too.


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

Not a big loss for WWE but it could be a major gain for somebody else.

I'd rather see him in NJPW or back in CMLL for a bit. Think he may get lost in AEW at the minute as the roster is pretty bloated. If he can crack NJPW his stock in America could rise considerably.

On a side note, I listened to that JR pod the first time last week and had to stop after fouty minutes. Whoever is in charge of talent relations at AEW must have cringed when he starred going on about Andrade being another guy and his only claim to fame being Charlotte







. He sounded like an old man that skipped his medication.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

TD Stinger said:


> Update On Charlotte Flair WWE Status - WrestleTalk
> 
> 
> There has been a lot of speculation about the WWE status of Charlotte Flair since Andrade asked for his release. As the two are a couple some have speculated that […]
> ...


*I'm not believing Sean Ross Crap until he comes up with a legitimate reason for her absence.*


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

No guarantees for a push in New Japan either if he rejoins Los Ingobernables as you'd expect he would. Naito is their number one guy and nothing is changing that. But Shingo has been getting a big push and just made the NJ Cup final. There's also SANADA, who recently had a shot at Ibushi. So that's three well-placed heavyweights, meaning Andrade/Sombre might be on the second or third tier even there.

It depends what his expectations are. I doubt he expects to be an insta main eventer, but he probably wants to at least be a featured performer on TV. I imagine he'd be on TV plenty in AEW, NJPW or ROH so it's up to him to decide the best for his personal and professional wants. AEW could always offer him a prominent role on the new secondary show if nothing else.

Andrade/Ortiz/Santana w/ Zelina would be a good trio (a feud with Death Triangle writes itself) but AEW needs to split some groups before forming more, unless he joined the Inner Circle (Jericho did say he wanted to add a new member before MJF's betrayal).


----------



## AthleticGirth (Jul 25, 2020)

The Wood said:


> Yeah, talent whinge and blame the office. They didn’t let him use a chainsaw with Brock, which would have been wicked sick.


You've gone in the space of three posts from accusing Mox of being a contented kiss arse to being a public whinger.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Y'know the end of fiscal year 2020 is coming up, so it may have just behooved WWE's bottom line to get Andrade off the books completely right away


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

3venflow said:


> No guarantees for a push in New Japan either if he rejoins Los Ingobernables as you'd expect he would. Naito is their number one guy and nothing is changing that. But Shingo has been getting a big push and just made the NJ Cup final. There's also SANADA, who recently had a shot at Ibushi. So that's three well-placed heavyweights, meaning Andrade/Sombre might be on the second or third tier even there.
> 
> It depends what his expectations are. I doubt he expects to be an insta main eventer, but he probably wants to at least be a featured performer on TV. I imagine he'd be on TV plenty in AEW, NJPW or ROH so it's up to him to decide the best for his personal and professional wants. AEW could always offer him a prominent role on the new secondary show if nothing else.
> 
> Andrade/Ortiz/Santana w/ Zelina would be a good trio (a feud with Death Triangle writes itself) but AEW needs to split some groups before forming more, unless he joined the Inner Circle (Jericho did say he wanted to add a new member before MJF's betrayal).


*If he goes to AEW, pairing him with Zelina out the gate would be the best option since that's the last time he was relevant.*


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

[/QUOTE]


The Wood said:


> I’m just not going to agree with this. You’re making rational points, but I don’t rate Mox in AEW. He‘s still goofy and I believe his ring work to be better in the WWE because of the structure he had.
> 
> Moxley’s ideas are...bad. They usually involve plunder. Vince was well within his rights to let Brock march all over that shit.
> 
> ...


God you just post constant nonsense dont you. It's like you get off on having the most critical outlandish opinions on the forum.


----------



## Insanityward88 (Oct 31, 2020)

Let Flair go to they actually have a women’s division with out her


----------



## TKO Wrestling (Jun 26, 2018)

The Wood said:


> Nobody has been booked better in AEW than they were in WWE, so it’s probably a fair assumption to make.


Brodie Lee
Cody Rhodes
Lance Archer
Luchasauras
Pac
Sting

Id argue Moxley but I accept your counter argument, he was top of the food chain both places for a stretch so its likely a wash. Jericho's best run was in the WWF. His WWE & AEW runs are equally "good enough," but the special stuff was when it was called WWF.


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

TKO Wrestling said:


> Brodie Lee
> Cody Rhodes
> Lance Archer
> Luchasauras
> ...


Luke Harper in Wyatt family in 2013-14 was used much better than Lee

Luchasauras was in WWE developmental for a minute before he got hurt so not applicable.

No way is AEW PAC used better than WWE Neville. Neville was NXT champion for a year. On main roster they built whole CW division around him and had him maineventing Raw as CW champion. PAC is midcard in AEW getting thrown out of a goofy battle royal by a 150lb dude.

Sting felt a much bigger deal in WWE. You can argue if losing to HHH was correct call but he was presented as a top star. In AEW he is not

Jericho's best run by a country mile is 2008-09. His suited heel gimmick one of the best of past 30 years.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

validreasoning said:


> Luke Harper in Wyatt family in 2013-14 was used much better than Lee
> 
> Luchasauras was in WWE developmental for a minute before he got hurt so not applicable.
> 
> ...


First time I block someone.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *I'm not believing Sean Ross Crap until he comes up with a legitimate reason for her absence.*


Sean Ross or Uncle Dave? I think I´ll go with Sean Ross


----------



## bloc (Jun 30, 2015)

I wouldn't be surprised if they purposely don't sign him so they avoid being called TNA-lite


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

yeahright2 said:


> Sean Ross or Uncle Dave? I think I´ll go with Sean Ross


*I think Dave's a goof, but he's much closer to the situation. If no one's telling him anything, I'm not believing anyone under him on the journalism totem pole.*


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *I think Dave's a goof, but he's much closer to the situation. If no one's telling him anything, I'm not believing anyone under him on the journalism totem pole.*


Dave is closer to anything AEW related. As far as WWE-related stuff, I think most journalists (and I use that word loosely) are at least as credible as he is these days.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

yeahright2 said:


> Dave is closer to anything AEW related. As far as WWE-related stuff, I think most journalists (and I use that word loosely) are at least as credible as he is these days.


*Ric himself is a source for Dave and he won't speak on this. The closest thing we have is his seemingly subtweet last night saying sometimes you just have to tell the boss how you feel.


 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1374003885694722063
This, combined with the fact that Charlotte has pull and Andrade doesn't, tells me that they had something to do with freeing him. Think about it, when have you ever seen ANYONE get their no compete clause waived? *


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Ric himself is a source for Dave and he won't speak on this. The closest thing we have is his seemingly subtweet last night saying sometimes you just have to tell the boss how you feel.
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1374003885694722063
> This, combined with the fact that Charlotte has pull and Andrade doesn't, tells me that they had something to do with freeing him. Think about it, when have you ever seen ANYONE get their no compete clause waived? *


Ric is a source..Do you have proof of that? If Ric tells Dave anything and it´s traced back to him, then it´s the end of his monthly WWE paycheck. And those ex-wives aren´t cheap. 
As for a waiver of the non-compete. They did it with Del Rio. And I´m almost certain there as one more not too long ago, but I can´t remember who so I´m not just gonna throw any random name out there.


----------



## TKO Wrestling (Jun 26, 2018)

validreasoning said:


> Luke Harper in Wyatt family in 2013-14 was used much better than Lee
> 
> Luchasauras was in WWE developmental for a minute before he got hurt so not applicable.
> 
> ...


About 10% of the IWC would agree with you on Lee, only the die hard WWE cultists. He was infinitely better in AEW. He was Oscar worthy on BTE. He never had a match in WWE with the game changing effects that he had when he dominated Cody Rhodes to win the belt. This one isn't even a close comparison.

Pac never had a match even close to as important in WWE as his match with Omega was. Pac has been featured in AEW since day 1 and not as a lowcard CW act. Character wise Pac is so much more dominant than Neville ever got presented to be. 

Sting shouldn't be presented as a top star. He is a top side attraction used to get someone else over, in this case, Darby Allin. What he has done for Allin alone will have much much more long term impact than anything that he did in WWE. On top of that, he didn't lose the big one in AEW. Hands down Sting is much more dominant in AEW.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

Andrade's good but would rather have ALLIE KAT


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

A PG Attitude said:


> God you just post constant nonsense dont you. It's like you get off on having the most critical outlandish opinions on the forum.


Care to explain? Or are you just going to go off with no ammo?



TKO Wrestling said:


> Brodie Lee
> Cody Rhodes
> Lance Archer
> Luchasauras
> ...


There is no way Brodie Lee, in his pajamas leading a cult of losers, was better than Wyatt Family Luke Harper.

Disagree. Cody’s best work was when he was paired with Goldust against The Shield.

Could maybe give someone Lance Archer. Just because Vance Archer was nothing.

Luchasaurus was cut from developmental before he did anything.

Neville had TWO shows built around him in the WWE’s growing platform.

Sting hasn’t lost in AEW, but he isn’t anywhere near as important as he could be. He feels like TNA Sting.



validreasoning said:


> Luke Harper in Wyatt family in 2013-14 was used much better than Lee
> 
> Luchasauras was in WWE developmental for a minute before he got hurt so not applicable.
> 
> ...


Boom. I should have just posted this and left it there.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

Great another decent worker with zero charisma or personality. just what AEW needs.


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

While I do fully expect AEW to be the place where Andrade ends up, I feel like AEW have to be very careful in the way they go about acquiring wrestlers deemed to be "failed" by WWE.

AEW will end up putting themselves in an impossible situation, with literally no good outcome.

If you look at Miro, there is nothing but criticism because he was introduced in a midcard role, and not given an instant "Monster" push. But there would be just as much criticism if he HAD been brought in as the "Monster" character, with fans complaining that the "WWE Reject" is coming in and squashing his way through people that AEW is trying to make stars.

It's a really fine line that has to be walked with these acquisitions. You have to give them their spotlight, given that they are generally bigger, more well known names than 90% of the AEW roster - simply due to their exposure in the more established company - but you also have to USE them to give that spotlight to the home-grown AEW talent.

That said, Andrade is hardly a "WWE Reject". He is an amazing wrestler, and he has chosen to walk away from WWE due to their absolute inability to use wrestlers of his calibre on the main roster. I'm sure he'll absolutely thrive, wherever he goes. Just have to be careful with the booking though, as fans will turn on him in a second if they feel like he's "taking other people's spot".


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Meltzer doesn't seem to know where Andrade will end up. He said...


ROH are rarely running shows so may not be able to add expensive wrestlers.
CMLL have not been running shows so again may not be willing to make such an investment.
NJPW have cut back on costs due to low ticket sales during Covid.
He isn't sure about AEW's stance about adding more big talent so soon after signing Christian and Wight.



greasykid1 said:


> I feel like AEW have to be very careful in the way they go about acquiring wrestlers deemed to be "failed" by WWE.


100% comes down to the usage. I'd be more concerned if Heath Slater, Joe Hennig, Brodus Clay and Adam Rose were rocking up at Daily's Place.

Expendable WCW talents like Foley, Austin and HHH were big parts of the Attitude Era and Pillman was primed to be before his untimely death. I think AEW has recruited smartly from the 'ex-WWE' crew for the most part.

Always hard to predict who will become a big star. Aleister Black and Andrade were two Paul Heyman guys who he pushed on RAW, and when he was fired as booker they were pretty much buried. Had that not happened, either could be near the top right now. Both are better than Baron Corbin who finds a way to stay on TV and isn't exactly Mr. Charisma himself.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

See lots of people talking shit about Heath Slater in here, but it should be pointed out that he is amazing. Internet wrestling fans don’t know what to look for at all, haha.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

The Wood said:


> See lots of people talking shit about Heath Slater in here, but it should be pointed out that he is amazing. Internet wrestling fans don’t know what to look for at all, haha.


For once I agree with you. You'd think people would love him but guess him being used as a jobber for so long in wwe has made them think he's a bad talent.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

The Wood said:


> See lots of people talking shit about Heath Slater in here, but it should be pointed out that he is amazing. Internet wrestling fans don’t know what to look for at all, haha.


Heath slater is an asset to any company. I don’t know how people can like Orange Cassidy but not Heath Slater.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

TKO Wrestling said:


> About 10% of the IWC would agree with you on Lee, only the die hard WWE cultists. He was infinitely better in AEW. He was Oscar worthy on BTE. He never had a match in WWE with the game changing effects that he had when he dominated Cody Rhodes to win the belt. This one isn't even a close comparison.
> 
> Pac never had a match even close to as important in WWE as his match with Omega was. Pac has been featured in AEW since day 1 and not as a lowcard CW act. Character wise Pac is so much more dominant than Neville ever got presented to be.
> 
> Sting shouldn't be presented as a top star. He is a top side attraction used to get someone else over, in this case, Darby Allin. What he has done for Allin alone will have much much more long term impact than anything that he did in WWE. On top of that, he didn't lose the big one in AEW. Hands down Sting is much more dominant in AEW.


Brodie's AEW run is overrated because people can't admit that AEW isn't the cure all for talent that aren't main eventers and because he died. To pretend his best run is in AEW where he ran an ineffective stable and had a transitional title reign while Cody went to film TV is silly. His best run is easily the Wyatt family the highlight being when he was warning Bray about Randy. 

Pac is presented well in AEW, but he was also presented well in NXT and as the Cruiserweight champion. It's not like he's going to be world champion in AEW, so he still has a clear ceiling.


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

The Raw Smackdown said:


> For once I agree with you. You'd think people would love him but guess him being used as a jobber for so long in wwe has made them think he's a bad talent.


Just as WWE wants people to think.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

The Wood said:


> See lots of people talking shit about Heath Slater in here, but it should be pointed out that he is amazing. Internet wrestling fans don’t know what to look for at all, haha.


Unlike Andrade, Heath Slater has charisma, was actually over (despite Slater being treated significantly worse than Andrade),
and is capable of being entertaining.


----------



## mazzah20 (Oct 10, 2019)

Andrade was great in-ring in NXT, but what do you see him doing in AEW?

He can go in-ring but there are so many who can go. You got Fenix and Pentagon who are only just getting their solo runs started on either side of the face/heel dynamic and I don't think Andrade is bringing anything better than them two.

Cage only getting his face run started. Miro not even getting anything started. Christian just getting started.

There is just a ton of talent who arnt being maximised right now. Pac, Hangman, etc.


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

Worth mentioning Fenix and Pentagon are fantastic at working a crowd but not necessarily fantastic at working TV which is why I think AEW have been hesitant to push them. I think the same may apply with Andrade.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

The D.E.N.N.I.S. System said:


> Unlike Andrade, Heath Slater has charisma, was actually over (despite Slater being treated significantly worse than Andrade),
> and is capable of being entertaining.


It's goofy charisma though. It's charisma that would put him in Best Friends as a bit of new comic relief on the midcard.

Andrade also smokes Heath as an in-ring worker which in the end is an important thing. Slater has never had any amazing singles matches, even his match with Moose last year for the TNA title was average. Andrade had two better matches in January 2019 than Slater has ever had in his career.

Put it this way:

AEW, NJPW, CMLL and ROH will want Andrade if finances permit.

Slater is in IMPACT (currently injured) where he wasn't even looking that good. There's been no apparent demand for his services.

Andrade is a pick-up who can add to the AEW roster long-term especially as he's still considerably younger than Slater and has room to further develop.

What would Slater add that Cardona, who AEW passed on, wouldn't? When you start to sign guys like this, the arguments of being like TNA and signing anyone the WWE dismisses gains relevance. But when you sign world class in-ring talent who are proven or have great upside, that is different.



Forum Dud said:


> Worth mentioning Fenix and Pentagon are fantastic at working a crowd but not necessarily fantastic at working TV which is why I think AEW have been hesitant to push them. I think the same may apply with Andrade.


I think they should have a manager and AEW seems to have lucked into someone who could be the perfect manager for Penta at least. If Fenix stays with Penta, it has to be as a heel because Alex Abrahantes is oozing sleazy heel. Dario Cueto would be even better but he'd be another name on the wage bill when Abrahantes is already employed.

Also, I'd disagree on one thing - AEW has pushed Fenix hugely for a masked guy who doesn't speak English. Not necessarily in the win-loss department, but in terms of visiblity, he's had two SINGLES main events on Dynamite this year (one of them for the world title) and been involved in top programs. That seems to be an appreciation of his in-ring ability more than anything, but I think shows that AEW love the guy.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Is Andrade even really THAT good in the ring? Genuinely asking. People rave about the Johnny Gargano match, but that came at a time when people were raving about Johnny Gargano in general.

He had good matches with Rey Mysterio, but...shouldn’t that kind of be the prerequisite for someone trying to get over with lucha in the US?

When he has a cold match against, say, Cody Rhodes: Is it going to be that amazing?


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Yes... it's not just his Gargano and Misterio matches. His matches as La Sombre with Volador and Atlantis (where he lost his mask) in CMLL were amazing. He also had a very good matches with Nakamura over the IC title in CMLL and NJPW. Not to mention the stuff he did with Aleister Black and McIntyre in NXT, which were main event worthy matches. He's been able to acclimate to two different countries and have good matches outside of Mexico.

This was f'ing awesome and Atlantis was about 53 or 54 in this match.


----------



## Impermanence (Feb 25, 2021)

The Wood said:


> He had good matches with Rey Mysterio, but...shouldn’t that kind of be the prerequisite for someone trying to get over with lucha in the US?
> 
> When he has a cold match against, say, Cody Rhodes: Is it going to be that amazing?


Andrade's matches against Seth Rollins and AJ Styles were pretty good too. 

If AEW signs him quickly when Christian is red hot and at the end of his career they could really put an amazing program with him and Christian, and him and Omega. 

Andrade vs PAC, Andrade vs Hangman Page and Andrade vs Penta would all be pretty fun to see too. 

But I doubt AEW would even capitalize on him if they signed him. 

The card they're advertising for tomorrow's Dynamite proves that. It's like most of the big stars or upper midcarders only wrestle 10-15 weeks a year while most episodes of dynamite consist of unknown names and lower carders. 

And having 4 PPVs a year with crappy cards with battle royals for a Diamond ring and a barbed wire match only proves their incompetency at using wrestlers. 

At least in the WWE he had a ladder match and a two out of three falls match with Rey Mysterio.


----------



## Purple Haze (Sep 30, 2019)

AEW doesn't have many mexican wrestlers and he is young, so i can see them signing him


----------



## sideon (Sep 18, 2008)

Geeee said:


> Y'know the end of fiscal year 2020 is coming up, so it may have just behooved WWE's bottom line to get Andrade off the books completely right away


The WWE is drowning in money, that's why so many people were upset at not getting raises.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

AEW can’t afford to cross that line into WWE reject territory. Even if they want him, they should wait 6 months.

And then bury him for 6 more months.

And then maybe start pushing him if he’s good.

You‘ve gotta start protecting AEW’s image.


----------



## imscotthALLIN (Feb 18, 2015)

Andrade can only be a champion in a tiny market. I love how people expect him to go to AEW and be champion. Won’t ever happen, the guy is as average as they come.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

yeah Tony, pick up the phone and sign ALLIE KAT already


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Is it AEW? PCO has been talking him up so ROH could be in contention.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1375466476581355537
BTW, Thea Trinidad has signed a short-term contract with a company that isn't AEW. And it will prevent her from working AEW. Meltzer wrote:

“Trinidad has signed a deal. We don’t know with who or even that if it’s with a wrestling promotion, but the deal she signed would not allow her to work for another wrestling company and it was not with AEW. It was a somewhat short-term thing and the door wasn’t shut on her eventually working with AEW but it won’t be any time imminently.”


----------



## captainzombie (Oct 21, 2013)

3venflow said:


> Is it AEW? PCO has been talking him up so ROH could be in contention.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1375466476581355537
> ...


Have to love Meltzer............


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Apparently Zelina Vega is prohibited from signing with AEW for the time being, without her Andrade's ceiling is very limited.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

ROH would be a good fit for him.


----------



## Garty (Jul 29, 2007)

I guess that since he didn't debut at last night's ROH 19th Anniversary show, there's a 50/50 possibility he may still choose AEW in the end. AEW gives him the freedom to work a lot of places and still has (depending on your opinion) a relevant US promotion he can call home.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

New Andrade interview and 2 big tidbits from it. 



> Andrade noted that he was making big money when he got moved from NXT to the main roster in 2018, money that he left on the table upon asking for his release.
> 
> “I’ve been with WWE. I had a great contract with WWE, a great contract. Three million per year. Several million dollars per year, a lot more than plenty of guys coming up from NXT. I heard about some of those contracts. I made a lot more than those guys,"





> Andrade hadn't been used on WWE television since October 2020 when he and Zelina Vega were taken out by "The Fiend" Bray Wyatt and Alexa Bliss. He reportedly underwent a minor elective procedure that would keep him out for a month.
> 
> In the interview, Andrade said he was cleared in November, but Vince McMahon and Triple H had no idea, even when he asked for his release.












Andrade Discusses His WWE Release, Says He Walked Away From $3 Million Per Year | Fightful News


Andrade provides full details on his WWE release.



www.fightful.com


----------



## Bestiswaswillbe (Dec 25, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> New Andrade interview and 2 big tidbits from it.


I don't buy for a milli-second that Andrade made 3 million a year. I wouldn't believe he made 300k a year. But props to him trying to up the bids for him by a future company.


----------



## ShadowCounter (Sep 1, 2016)

Bestiswaswillbe said:


> I don't buy for a milli-second that Andrade made 3 million a year. I wouldn't believe he made 300k a year. But props to him trying to up the bids for him by a future company.



Why? Vince has been desperate to find a Rey Misterio type to pump up business down south for a decade. Look at the love they showed Del Rio over and over again. I can easily believe this. Rey Fenix should get a nice offer next contract signing too IMO.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

My first thought was “bullshit” too. Wasn’t Randy Orton on $2.5 million until his latest offer? I don’t think Andrade was getting paid more than Randy Orton.

$3 million over the course of his ENTIRE contract? I can believe that. Over five years, that’s $600k a year, which I would buy for someone they want to be a top Hispanic star. But $3 million per year? Nah, it doesn’t add up.

Keep in mind that Vince infamously underpays Rey Mysterio. And that’s Rey Mysterio.

I see this guy being a problem for whoever he signs with.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

RapShepard said:


> New Andrade interview and 2 big tidbits from it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If he walked away from $3M per year he's a fool. He better hope Charlotte doesn't change her mind about marrying him. She should insist on a pre-nup.


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

TKO Wrestling said:


> About 10% of the IWC would agree with you on Lee, only the die hard WWE cultists. He was infinitely better in AEW. He was Oscar worthy on BTE. He never had a match in WWE with the game changing effects that he had when he dominated Cody Rhodes to win the belt. This one isn't even a close comparison.
> 
> Pac never had a match even close to as important in WWE as his match with Omega was. Pac has been featured in AEW since day 1 and not as a lowcard CW act. Character wise Pac is so much more dominant than Neville ever got presented to be.
> 
> Sting shouldn't be presented as a top star. He is a top side attraction used to get someone else over, in this case, Darby Allin. What he has done for Allin alone will have much much more long term impact than anything that he did in WWE. On top of that, he didn't lose the big one in AEW. Hands down Sting is much more dominant in AEW.


Lee Oscar worthy on BTE? Come the fuck on. OSCAR WORTHY.

Neville's world title match in 2015 against Seth Rollins on RAW was seen by 5 times as many people and by default is bigger then anything he has done in AEW.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I don't buy that 3 million per year for one second. Something must have gotten lost in translation or something.

I mean I remember when Gallows and Anderson were both offered big money in 2019 to stay with WWE (before being let go next year) and the amount for each of them was like 750,000. You can't tell me that Andrade was getting over 2 million more than that.


----------



## Dark Emperor (Jul 31, 2007)

Yeah $3m is ridiculous for a talent like Andrade. He doesn't sell merch and wasn't in many big Wrestlemania matches or Saudi paydays.

That's the type of money i'd expect New Day to be on with their merch sales and other stuff like Video game streaming etc.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

TD Stinger said:


> I don't buy that 3 million per year for one second. Something must have gotten lost in translation or something.
> 
> I mean I remember when Gallows and Anderson were both offered big money in 2019 to stay with WWE (before being let go next year) and the amount for each of them was like 750,000. You can't tell me that Andrade was getting over 2 million more than that.


Lost in translation would be the best outcome. Worst is that this guy is just a piece of shit that is going to be trouble wherever he goes.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1378020314261594117
It looks like he has signed... but for who? My guess from most likely to least likely...

1. ROH
2. AEW
3. CMLL
4. NJPW
5. MLW


----------



## NamelessJobber (Oct 16, 2020)

I was also thinking he goes to ROH. I guess we'll find out soon.


----------



## famicommander (Jan 17, 2010)

3venflow said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1378020314261594117
> It looks like he has signed... but for who? My guess from most likely to least likely...
> 
> 1. ROH
> ...


He has already said he won't sign exclusively with either of the big two Mexican promotions. He wants to stay in the US and also work NJPW.

So it's either going to be
ROH with part time NJPW+Mexico
AEW with part time NJPW+Mexico
or
Impact with part time NJPW+Mexico

No way MLW can afford him. Their owner is not a billionaire like the owners of WWE, ROH, Impact, and AEW.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

I'm guessing ROH + NJPW + Mexico joining his buddies. ROH does seem to have the ability to retain their talent, so they must pay pretty competitively. And they did pay Scurll $500K a year, but that came with the book. 

If he did sign with AEW I'd actually like him to have a 3 mos strong Mexican run before debuting. I might even hold him off until All Out in September.


----------



## Garty (Jul 29, 2007)

famicommander said:


> He has already said he won't sign exclusively with either of the big two Mexican promotions. He wants to stay in the US and also work NJPW.
> 
> So it's either going to be
> ROH with part time NJPW+Mexico
> ...


With that said, ROH looks like the best fit for him. AEW would obviously be his second choice. I don't believe IMPACT has anything they could offer him. Wherever he goes though, for now, is limited. Many countries are being put back into CV-19 lockdowns and he also has to sort out his international travel/work visa, now that WWE is no longer supporting/sponsoring him.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Not really sure where he he ends ups honestly. My 1st guess was AEW, possibly even with Zelina. Though it looks like she's up to something else right now. I guess AEW is still a fairly likely landing spot. Then again, so are ROH or Impact if I had to guess.

Part of me is hoping we see him in some capacity in the NJPW Sakura Genesis show tomorrow now, as unlikely as that may be.


----------



## Pablo Escobar (Mar 22, 2007)

He's 100% for sure NOT going to impact, MLW or NWA. 

I can guarantee it comes down to Ring of Honor and AEW for the US matches. Think either are good options. ROH is coming back strong, and maybe they pull him in. OR maybe the option of wrestling on TNT is more exciting. 

Best case scenario... he joins Rush and Dragon Lee in ROH; with LFI.... Then they feud with LIJ in NJPW; then they all come to take over AEW. (Probably not going to happen with AEW & ROH, but would be pretty cool)


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Sorry to necro this thread, but didn't want to start another.

Meltzer says Andrade has held talks to join AEW in the newest edition of the WON. No further details on negotiations.

And Bea Priestley, formerly of AEW, is heading to NXT UK.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

3venflow said:


> Meltzer says Andrade has held talks to join AEW in the newest edition of the WON. No further details on negotiations.


----------

